# Freaking Out for my Daughter



## BettyV4

My daughter is 23 and diagnosed with papillary thyroid cancer a couple of months ago. Her TT is scheduled for Dec. 20th. Here is the info we know presently from pathology and original ultrasound reports - (which size of node differs a little from original ultrasound which was not biopsy) the sonogram of the neck showed a 2.5 X 1.3 X 1.9 cm heterogeneous nodule. The Isthmus is normal in size, measuring 2.5 mm. No significant masses are noted. No adjacent lymphadenopathy is detected.

Pathology report showed -
. Right thyroid w/o nodules
. Left thyroid with nodule - size - 1.44 X 1.07 X 1.58 cm

I'm totally freaking out - can't sleep - sure can eat to the tune of gaining lots of weight during these last couple of months. Need help understanding the findings. Can anyone do that?

Looking forward to getting all this over. Been the worst time of my life. My daughter is in denial I think, although she says she's not and didn't want to come onto the forum. She's different than me in that respect - I run to forums. Thank you.


----------



## nikimcn

I have not been diagnosed with cancer. My FNA biopsy just was done yesterday~I will know probably by Friday whether I have cancer or not.
My nodule is the same size as your daughters. I am 38, 4 kids.
And I'm very scared too.
Just know that this board is so helpful~and very supportive.
We've been through all the emotions.
Lots of informative people on this board. :hugs:


----------



## CareBear3030

My nodule was about the same size. The months leading up and through my treatment were very rough on me mentally more than anything. She is very lucky to have you to worry for her. Please know, she will be fine. The next several months will not be the easiest, but will be much easier on her than you would expect!!


----------



## Andros

BettyV4 said:


> My daughter is 23 and diagnosed with papillary thyroid cancer a couple of months ago. Her TT is scheduled for Dec. 20th. Here is the info we know presently from pathology and original ultrasound reports - (which size of node differs a little from original ultrasound which was not biopsy) the sonogram of the neck showed a 2.5 X 1.3 X 1.9 cm heterogeneous nodule. The Isthmus is normal in size, measuring 2.5 mm. No significant masses are noted. No adjacent lymphadenopathy is detected.
> 
> Pathology report showed -
> . Right thyroid w/o nodules
> . Left thyroid with nodule - size - 1.44 X 1.07 X 1.58 cm
> 
> I'm totally freaking out - can't sleep - sure can eat to the tune of gaining lots of weight during these last couple of months. Need help understanding the findings. Can anyone do that?
> 
> Looking forward to getting all this over. Been the worst time of my life. My daughter is in denial I think, although she says she's not and didn't want to come onto the forum. She's different than me in that respect - I run to forums. Thank you.


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww; "Hey there, Betty!" The ultrasound looks rather good all things considered BECAUSE it looks like things are pretty well confined. This is a huge blessing.

I hate that this has happened to your daughter and you would not be a good mom if you did not worry. However; even though I can't give a personal guarantee, I do think she is going to come out of this just fine.

That is the huge advantage to early detection. Hands down, no question about it.

Have you talked to the surgeon yourself? Because I know the surgeon would certainly offer you reassurance.

In any case, we have quite a few cancer survivors here and I am sure they will be along.

Welcome to the board!!


----------



## havehope

Hi Betty:

It's always difficult when it's one of our kids but there's good news here. My understanding is that the survival rate for people under 40 with papillary thyroid cancer is very, very high, like nearly 100 percent.

I had a total thyroidectomy less than two weeks ago. It was not difficult surgery for me. My doc kept me in the hospital two nights to monitor my calcium level and staying in the hospital was the worst of it. They wake you up a lot and it's noisy and really, recuperation has been very easy. I went to work this week and had lots of company over Thanksgiving (just one week post-op) and have barely missed a step. So, wanted you to know that the surgery itself is no big deal, or at least wasn't for me.

I was put immediately on thyroid replacement medication and have done great on that, too. I have more energy and feel better than I have in a long time. Hopefully your daughter will, too.

Keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## desrtbloom

Hi Betty:

First - :hugs:

Second - BREATH and put down the food. :tongue0013:

Lastly - Thyroid cancer is extremely curable and I foresee that your daughter is going to do just fine. She is young and will recover quicker than us old ladies having it done. ;-) Also, they are clearly getting the cancer very early which is excellent.

Please be positive and supportive. Making yourself sick with worry won't help you or her.

Best Regards,
Patti


----------



## BettyV4

Thank you wonderful people for being there for myself and Kristina, my beautiful daughter. Went for presurgical blods today and a chest xray. Next Thursday lymph nodes will be biopsied and onto surgery December 20th. These few months have been like living in a nightmare. I had to tell a new person yesterday about Kris's papillary cancer and this woman covered her face and said "I can't even imagine it". I took her words and ran to the funeral parlor. This ordeal has been hard enough without comments that squash my hope. Kristina wants a Christmas tree - which surprised me - but made me smile and wants to have Thanksgiving brunch at my friend's house. I told her we should see how you're feeling and she said I'll be ok. So hopefully she will be.

Bless you all - Patti (my sister's name) the hug was precious. Thank you for that and all the hope everyone relayed. Now on to lymph nodes. Eeek


----------



## BettyV4

I meant Christmas brunch; not Thanksgiving. Sorry


----------



## tina

Betty - my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your daughter. I myself was just dx with Papillary Thyroid cancer this week. I had my TT on the 23rd of November (2 days before Thanksgiving) and was home the next day. My wonderful husband had to fix Thanksgiving dinner, but we did have all of his family over. I slept through some of it but was able to enjoy most of the day with loved ones. Recovery has not been bad at all. I have been tired, but I went shopping on Saturday after surgery and to church on Sunday. I returned to work on Monday (6 days post op) and have been fine. I would probably not be so tired if I wasn't trying to do so much. I understand how you are feeling, because I have some of those same fears too. I am sure that your daughter does too, but, try to think of all of the positives. You found this in the very early stages and that means this will be over quite quickly. The best medicine is family and friends so just being there for her is the most wonderful thing in the world. I don't understand alot of the medical stuff, but when my Dr told me that this was not the worst that could happen, I really believe him. Give your worries to the "Great Physician" and He will heal... Hugs to you both. Keep thinking those happy thoughts!


----------



## GD Women

My heart goes out to your daughter and you. She sounds like a very brave young lady and she will grow be a beautiful, graceful, and classy women. Please keep the faith and be positive for both of you. There are a lot of people as well as children who survived thyroid cancer. I have a list posted somewhere on the board of famous people with thyroid including those who survived cancer. I need to add to that list for I have heard of even more thyroid cancer survivors.... your daughter is not alone.

Good luck to the both of you, you will not need it though for your daughter is going to be alright.

You both enjoy the Christmas brunch at your friend's house. Get a big Christmas tree and put lost of love and joy under it.

Thoughts and prayers. ASAP4U


----------



## BettyV4

Just needed to share this morning as I am screaming from fear within. Kristina told me last night that she's freaking out now since the surgery is right around the corner (Dec. 20th) She's afraid of the scar - afraid of being sick - I'm just plain afraid in every respect. Being 23 I can understand her fear regarding the scar - I responded with getting her beautiful scarves and looking into cocoa butter for the actual scar - I just keep praying that the surgery goes well - no spreading (it scares me even to write those words) - I pray that one day I'll stop crying in the supermarket or whever I am. Thanks for listening.hugs2


----------



## Andros

BettyV4 said:


> Just needed to share this morning as I am screaming from fear within. Kristina told me last night that she's freaking out now since the surgery is right around the corner (Dec. 20th) She's afraid of the scar - afraid of being sick - I'm just plain afraid in every respect. Being 23 I can understand her fear regarding the scar - I responded with getting her beautiful scarves and looking into cocoa butter for the actual scar - I just keep praying that the surgery goes well - no spreading (it scares me even to write those words) - I pray that one day I'll stop crying in the supermarket or whever I am. Thanks for listening.hugs2


I am sorry that you and your daughter are so fear-based about all this. Have the "both" of you sat down w/ the surgeon and discussed all this? It would be a very good idea if you have not done so.

"Knowledge removes fear!"

Do you have a friend or spouse or other relative that is good at hand-holding?

Reacting negatively is not good for either of you!! I am worried about this and I do send "caring" hugs.


----------



## tina

The scar was one of the scariest things for me. I took my steristrips off Saturday and was amazed at how good my scar actually looked. I am not eve 2 weeks post op and already you can barely see my scar. My dr told me that he found the best thing for it was Vitamin E cream. I have been using it on my face for a few weeks and can understand why he thinks so. It has made my skin look wonderful! I can't use it on the scar just yet as I still have some scabing, but am confident that in a few months time you will not even be able to see the scar! Heep your thoughts positive..God will take care of her.


----------



## lavender

My surgery was in August, and I am amazed at how well the scar is healing. I use Vitamin E on it as well, as often as I remember. I was told to massage it to break up scar tissue, and I do, gently because sometimes it hurts. The vitamin E is amazing! Started using it on my whole face, which is now as soft as a baby's behind! My skin is so sensitive that I have never found anything that did not burn or cause breakouts before. So, I am amazed!
I have worn lots of scarves, but at some point, I just had to take them off and stop hiding. I am proud of my scar. It's the mark that I have survived! Gradually it will fade along with the memory of all I have been through. But I think I am a stronger person today and that I have learned a lot from my illness. Every day is a gift. 
I know the C word is scary. I have Graves disease, and even though my doctors never mentioned the C word prior to surgery, I was a bit scared. The good news is that thyroid cancer is very treatable. I have faith that your daughter will get through this. Hopefully, by Christmas day, she will be feeling much better! 
Sending you prayers and hugs!


----------



## GD Women

BettyV4 said:


> Just needed to share this morning as I am screaming from fear within. Kristina told me last night that she's freaking out now since the surgery is right around the corner (Dec. 20th) She's afraid of the scar - afraid of being sick - I'm just plain afraid in every respect. Being 23 I can understand her fear regarding the scar - I responded with getting her beautiful scarves and looking into cocoa butter for the actual scar - I just keep praying that the surgery goes well - no spreading (it scares me even to write those words) - I pray that one day I'll stop crying in the supermarket or whever I am. Thanks for listening.hugs2


I don't know if it is too late or if this procedure is available where you live but could be worth a try.

*Evidence for Endoscopic Thyroidectomy in the Management of Benign Thyroid Disease*Cosmetic outcome in extracervical approach is less troubled by size of the resected specimen compared with direct cervical approach. Extracervical approach avoids a neck scar but implies invasiveness in terms of dissection and postoperative discomfort. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2480507/

*Minimally Invasive Endoscopic Thyroidectomy*
Not for the weak - Site has images of an actual thyroid surgery.
http://www.thyroidsurgerycenter.com/procedures.html

Both you gals hang in there.


----------



## lafchiro

Hi,
I was diagnosed with thyroid cancer November 4 and just had my thyroid removed Dec. 3. I also had papillary cancer of the similar size of the left side and I am 26 years old. They biopsied my lymph nodes during surgery and no spread had occurred. I had the nodule for over 3 years. Thyroid cancer rarely spreads and when it does, it takes a really long time. It has only been 4 days since my surgery and last night, I was already hitting the gym working out and out shopping for grocceries today. Im not on thyroid meds yet because I am doing radioactive iodine hopefully in 3 weeks. I feel just like I did before surgery and prognosis is excellent that I will be working by next week. 

Thyroid cancer is curable, basically 100%. It changes life around a little bit due to taking medication, but your daughter will live a long normal life  So get some sleep and relax


----------



## BettyV4

You are such a gift. Coming back into reality is a real joy. Well perhaps joy is not the word I am looking for - but my head certainly appreciates changing its perception on the situation. Will let everyone know what happens with FNA of lymph nodes tomorrow. A day at a time we can do anything...together helping each other.


----------



## McKenna

> I don't know if it is too late or if this procedure is available where you live but could be worth a try.
> 
> Evidence for Endoscopic Thyroidectomy in the Management of Benign Thyroid DiseaseCosmetic outcome in extracervical approach is less troubled by size of the resected specimen compared with direct cervical approach. Extracervical approach avoids a neck scar but implies invasiveness in terms of dissection and postoperative discomfort. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2480507/
> 
> Minimally Invasive Endoscopic Thyroidectomy
> Not for the weak - Site has images of an actual thyroid surgery.
> http://www.thyroidsurgerycenter.com/procedures.html


HI, I just wanted to comment on the endoscopic thyroidectomy. I had an endoscopic TT at the end of October and my scar is very tiny. It's only about 1 inch and at the base of my neck. I was in and out of the hospital in less than 12 hours and I never needed a drain. My incision was glued shut and the scar looks great. My parathyroids were intact and my voice was hoarse for only about a day and a half after.

If you have a surgeon in your area that specializes in this procedure it's definitely worth looking into it if your daughter is nervous about the scar or hospital stay.

I did not have cancer, but I went through a lot of emotions about having my thyroid removed. I came to the conclusion that I was grateful that we live in a time where these medical procedures are available to us, and they can keep us alive without our thyroids. I am thankful that we live in this age and we can go on to live full lives.


----------



## Andros

BettyV4 said:


> You are such a gift. Coming back into reality is a real joy. Well perhaps joy is not the word I am looking for - but my head certainly appreciates changing its perception on the situation. Will let everyone know what happens with FNA of lymph nodes tomorrow. A day at a time we can do anything...together helping each other.


Sending prayers and thoughts for you and your daughter. Will wait to hear from you when you can.


----------



## BettyV4

Went to biopsy lymph nodes today. My daughter said they biopsied around 8 or so - how is it determined which nodes are biopsied? She said one node was as small as a grain of rice. Anyone know? She heard the dr. say to the tech I think we have enough cells. My daughter perceived this as him saying we have enough cancer cells - which is not what he said. I perceived it as saying we have enough cells for a study. I wasn't in the room. Next question is it true that even if the cancer spreads to the lymph nodes the prognosis remains the same? The pathologist told me that. Just need to check in with you guys. I feel like you are all with me through this. My daughter would love you guys. I keep hoping she'll come here for support. Lord know as all need it. Thank you all.


----------



## GD Women

McKenna said:


> HI, I just wanted to comment on the endoscopic thyroidectomy. I had an endoscopic TT at the end of October and my scar is very tiny. It's only about 1 inch and at the base of my neck. I was in and out of the hospital in less than 12 hours and I never needed a drain. My incision was glued shut and the scar looks great. My parathyroids were intact and my voice was hoarse for only about a day and a half after.
> 
> If you have a surgeon in your area that specializes in this procedure it's definitely worth looking into it if your daughter is nervous about the scar or hospital stay.
> 
> I did not have cancer, but I went through a lot of emotions about having my thyroid removed. I came to the conclusion that I was grateful that we live in a time where these medical procedures are available to us, and they can keep us alive without our thyroids. I am thankful that we live in this age and we can go on to live full lives.


Hey, glad to hear about the procedure. Thanks for sharing your experience. I am very impressed. If I every have to have this type of surgery this is the one I'd want.

So glad you did well. I am sure others would do well too.

Hey, thanks again!


----------



## BettyV4

While we were at the hospital yesterday having the lymph nodes biopsied I got sick to my stomach with fear. My daughter said they felt a lymph node below the collar bone. I never even knew there were lymph nodes in that area. So at five am I woke to a panic attack and went online. This forum is the only one that gives me hope but no.....I had to check out another one that scared me to death. A woman had a papillary cancer with a nodule 9 cm in size. It had spread to the throat and the whole scenerio was really difficult; particularly in comparison to my daughter's. At least I hope so. Tuesday we meet with the new endochronolgist which at that time we'll get results of chest xray and bloods - hopefully results of lymph nodes willl also have come in. One more week to surgery. Oh lord I'm sick to my stomach. Will try and sleep tonight.


----------



## Andros

BettyV4 said:


> While we were at the hospital yesterday having the lymph nodes biopsied I got sick to my stomach with fear. My daughter said they felt a lymph node below the collar bone. I never even knew there were lymph nodes in that area. So at five am I woke to a panic attack and went online. This forum is the only one that gives me hope but no.....I had to check out another one that scared me to death. A woman had a papillary cancer with a nodule 9 cm in size. It had spread to the throat and the whole scenerio was really difficult; particularly in comparison to my daughter's. At least I hope so. Tuesday we meet with the new endochronolgist which at that time we'll get results of chest xray and bloods - hopefully results of lymph nodes willl also have come in. One more week to surgery. Oh lord I'm sick to my stomach. Will try and sleep tonight.


It is true; swollen clavical lymph nodes can be suggestive of papillary cancer! Sounds like your daughter is in very competent hands.

Prayers for the both of you continue.

And once again, if there is a problem....................they will get it. We have such advanced medicine today. I am very hopeful and I wish for you to be as well!


----------



## BettyV4

If I could spend 24/7 on this forum and do nothing else until next Monday, Kristina's surgery, I would. After finding out that they were going to biopsy the lymph node found below the cervical bone I have become convinced that since that's a place closer to other parts of the body it must have spread. I'm a lunatic. Could that be true?????? I have no clue - I don't even know if any of the lymph nodes biopsied were cancerous. Hopefully will have most answers when we meet with the doctor on Tuesday.

I hope other people can identify with huge amounts of fear when they don't yet have a clear pix of what's going on. All we know now is the size of the node which side it's on and some of the bloods came back normal. But I never thought she would have thyroid cancer.....It's not supposed to happen when you are so young - 23 1/2. It truly has been and remains a nightmare. I hope I'll wake up after her surgery and the reality will be better than what appears in my imagination. Thank you all for your support. That's been the key for not jumping out the window.


----------



## Andros

BettyV4 said:


> If I could spend 24/7 on this forum and do nothing else until next Monday, Kristina's surgery, I would. After finding out that they were going to biopsy the lymph node found below the cervical bone I have become convinced that since that's a place closer to other parts of the body it must have spread. I'm a lunatic. Could that be true?????? I have no clue - I don't even know if any of the lymph nodes biopsied were cancerous. Hopefully will have most answers when we meet with the doctor on Tuesday.
> 
> I hope other people can identify with huge amounts of fear when they don't yet have a clear pix of what's going on. All we know now is the size of the node which side it's on and some of the bloods came back normal. But I never thought she would have thyroid cancer.....It's not supposed to happen when you are so young - 23 1/2. It truly has been and remains a nightmare. I hope I'll wake up after her surgery and the reality will be better than what appears in my imagination. Thank you all for your support. That's been the key for not jumping out the window.


Bless your little heart! Just know we are here for you. One thing I do know; fear is real. That said, I am sure we all take this seriously and will strive to be here for you when needed.


----------



## BettyV4

Tomorrow we go to the Endochronologist at 10:30am and then the PCP at 2. I am petrified to get all the test results tomorrow. I mean all the sugar in the world isn't helping. I keep thinking that in the beginning of this nightmare I was nervous but not petrified when going for the initial test results. And the tests turned out to be cancer. So now I don't know what too expect - just know it's a papillary diagnosis - with a relatively small nodule. My stomach is filled with Cuban sandwiches (actually only one) but I feel sick. So nervous. Wish you could be with us when we find out or better yet - you make believe you are me and you get the results then lie if it's not good. Trying to drink water and keep my hysteria down for the sake of my daughter. Will get Christmas tree after picking her up from work. Hope this won't be the last. Maybe that's a little dramatic.


----------



## Andros

BettyV4 said:


> Tomorrow we go to the Endochronologist at 10:30am and then the PCP at 2. I am petrified to get all the test results tomorrow. I mean all the sugar in the world isn't helping. I keep thinking that in the beginning of this nightmare I was nervous but not petrified when going for the initial test results. And the tests turned out to be cancer. So now I don't know what too expect - just know it's a papillary diagnosis - with a relatively small nodule. My stomach is filled with Cuban sandwiches (actually only one) but I feel sick. So nervous. Wish you could be with us when we find out or better yet - you make believe you are me and you get the results then lie if it's not good. Trying to drink water and keep my hysteria down for the sake of my daughter. Will get Christmas tree after picking her up from work. Hope this won't be the last. Maybe that's a little dramatic.


I will be with you in spirit!! That's the best I can do.

Once you and your daughter get through this (and you will), you will sit back and just say to yourself, "Thank God the cancer was found and taken care of in a hurry!"

You will have "many" Christmas trees.


----------



## Hope57

Dear Betty, i know how scary all this is for you, but the main thing is not to let your daughter see the fear, that is a normal response to this situation by any Mother. As im sure Andros has mentioned, Papillary cancer is the best cancer you can get, if you have to have cancer and being positive will be a great help for you and your daughter. I have just finished RAI for Papillary cancer which had spread to 6 neck lymph glands, including clevical and also 3 nerves on my voice box which was discovered during surgery. My surgeon was worried that i might have voice damage, but all is well and he did a wonderful job removing everything. My papillary cancer also was a rare varient, which is not seen very often with papillary, but my scan was clear and i will be going back in 6weeks for more blood tests and to get my TSH at the right level. Of course, your daughter will be regularly checked the rest of her life, but the outlook is very good and as she is so young, her prognosis is even better. I will be praying for your daughter and yourself that you will both be given strength to cope with the road ahead. Believe..... it will be ok.


----------



## Andros

Hope57 said:


> Dear Betty, i know how scary all this is for you, but the main thing is not to let your daughter see the fear, that is a normal response to this situation by any Mother. As im sure Andros has mentioned, Papillary cancer is the best cancer you can get, if you have to have cancer and being positive will be a great help for you and your daughter. I have just finished RAI for Papillary cancer which had spread to 6 neck lymph glands, including clevical and also 3 nerves on my voice box which was discovered during surgery. My surgeon was worried that i might have voice damage, but all is well and he did a wonderful job removing everything. My papillary cancer also was a rare varient, which is not seen very often with papillary, but my scan was clear and i will be going back in 6weeks for more blood tests and to get my TSH at the right level. Of course, your daughter will be regularly checked the rest of her life, but the outlook is very good and as she is so young, her prognosis is even better. I will be praying for your daughter and yourself that you will both be given strength to cope with the road ahead. Believe..... it will be ok.


Hope57!! You are the BOMB!!!


----------



## Hope57

Hi Andros,
I hope being a bomb is a good thing??? didn't mean to sound not supportive.
Im doing well very tired, but thats to be expected and TSH will take a while to get to the right level. My hair is thining, but as its short i have shaved it off to support my friend who is having a very bad time with chemo for lung cancer, and she has never smoked. Her hair is a very important part of her, so i thought it might help if i shave mine off also. I found a wonderful quote by First Lady Martha Washington which i would like to share........
"I AM STILL DETERMINED TO BE CHEERFUL AND HAPPY, IN WHATEVER SITUATION I MAY BE; FOR I HAVE ALSO LEARNED FROM EXPERIENCE THAT THE GREATER PART OF OUR HAPPINESS OR MISERY DEPENDS UPON OUR DISPOSITIONS, AND NOT UPON OUR CIRCUMSTANCES" Hope you all have a peaceful Christmas and Healthy, happy 2011 xx


----------



## tina

Hope - I love your quote! And what a wonderful friend you are! I am having a hard time with my hair falling out so I can only imagine what your friend is going through! I also have Papillary Cancer. I see my Endo tomorrow to determine what is next. Had TT on November 23rd and so far not too bad. Extremely tired, on 150 mcg of Synthroid and still have very little voice. 4 weeks since surgery today....oh well, at least I am here and have my family! My scar looks wonderful though! Was so impressed with the surgeon! He was just wonderful! Betty - I have been praying for you and your daughter. I know how hard this has all been for me but I could not imagine having to watch my daughter go through it all. Please take comfort in knowing that God will take care of us all. 
Huggs ~ Tina


----------



## Andros

Hope57 said:


> Hi Andros,
> I hope being a bomb is a good thing??? didn't mean to sound not supportive.
> Im doing well very tired, but thats to be expected and TSH will take a while to get to the right level. My hair is thining, but as its short i have shaved it off to support my friend who is having a very bad time with chemo for lung cancer, and she has never smoked. Her hair is a very important part of her, so i thought it might help if i shave mine off also. I found a wonderful quote by First Lady Martha Washington which i would like to share........
> "I AM STILL DETERMINED TO BE CHEERFUL AND HAPPY, IN WHATEVER SITUATION I MAY BE; FOR I HAVE ALSO LEARNED FROM EXPERIENCE THAT THE GREATER PART OF OUR HAPPINESS OR MISERY DEPENDS UPON OUR DISPOSITIONS, AND NOT UPON OUR CIRCUMSTANCES" Hope you all have a peaceful Christmas and Healthy, happy 2011 xx


Being the "bomb" is good!!! Or so the young 'uns say!!! Since you have done that for your friend; I would say you are the double bomb!

You are "very" supportive and believe me, we "all" appreciate it!


----------

